# Lima a mi manera (Algunas fotos ineditas y demasiado photoshop).



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

"Cada ser humano percibe el espacio de manera distinta, se basa en sus experiencias, en sus estructuras mentales... en sus emociones..."

Esta es la Lima que percibo, con personas o sin personas, fria o calida, pero un lugar donde ni el cielo azul es feliz .

Poder, poder:










Elegancia:



















"amor por el Perú":










Monumentalidad:










Triste Azul:










Religion popular:

- Octubre limeño:










- Agosto huanka:



















- Dolor de Madre:










Luces, sombras y contrastes: algunas iglesias del centro:

- Basilica de San Francisco:





































- Basilica del Rosario (Santo Domingo):














































- Iglesia de San Pedro de Lima:














































Espero entiendan y les guste este thread, faltan miles y miles de fotos que he ido tomando a lo largo del año, aqui hay fotos practicamente de todas las estaciones jajajaja, un resumen de un año limeño .

PD: Las fotos que estan movidas, no las movi yo, salieron mal, y como quise ponerlas aqui les añadi algunas cosas para que sean pasables.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

PD: TODAS las fotos las tome YO, las que no tienen firma es porque no tuve tiempo, en unas horas salen ciertos banners tambien.....


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow!! te pasaste, estan muy buenas tus tomas, las q me gustaron más son la 5ta y la 6ta foto, la toma desde la iglesia hacia la procesión y la otra tb de la procesión con la cetedral de fondo  bravazo tu thread!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me parece interesante el buen manejo que tienes en cuanto al cambio de colores, pero creo que no queda bien centrada la elección de algunos detalles que quieres resaltar, pero igual están chevres tus fotos. Saludos imanol!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, te pasaste Imanol. Mis mas grandes felicitaciones y admiracion por la forma que captas los detalles.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Que diferente se ve Lima con ese cambio de color, buen gusto para tomar fotos ,pon mas edificios republicanos.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Imanol : Eres el poeta de la cámara !!!!*

Se nota que tienes una sensibilidad super especial y captas en tus fotos un espíritu muy atento a los pequeños detalles...Felicitaciones... Nos muestras una Lima con una intensa belleza,que hace que uno quiera estar ya mismo allá..


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

maestrazo... excelente...
Una pregunta, no se si alguno de Uds me puede responder. ¿Con cualquier camara digitalpuedo tomar fotos de esta calidad?, o requiero de de algun modelo o tipo en especial. Bueno espero sus respuestas. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yo solo quiero decir q espero ver pronto esos banners... me estan saliendo canas Manuelìn.... a por cierto ... maravillos thread, muy buen trabajo el que haces con las fotos. En poco tiempo seràs excelente en lo que haces.

Eres un artista, como todo artista de gran sensibilidad, espero que logres manejar esa vena triste y dulce que tienes y entiendas que posees el don maravilloso del arte en tus manos y eso vale mucho mas que momentos amargos ... Yo veo en ti un gran futuro, grandes cosas y una excelente capacidad creativa que es bàsico en un arquitecto. Suerte de todo corazón y gracias por entrar a este foro y ser parte de nuestra comunidad

Un besote mi muy querido Imanolsoliman.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

te pasaste imanol. me voy a dejar algunas fotos de wallpaper.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

toño said:


> maestrazo... excelente...
> Una pregunta, no se si alguno de Uds me puede responder. ¿Con cualquier camara digitalpuedo tomar fotos de esta calidad?, o requiero de de algun modelo o tipo en especial. Bueno espero sus respuestas. gracias de antemano.


Uso una cybershot comun y corriente jaja, pero muero por una camara que me de mas prestaciones....


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Precioso. Sos un poeta, Imanolsoliman.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buen trabajo Imanol, te felicito, un thread lleno de arte, em encantaron tus fotos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Te felicito, el thread esta muy bueno y las fotos transmiten mucho sentiemiento.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

siempre tus fotos trasmiten algo de ti Imanol, en especial me impactaron estas aunque TODAS estan buenasas!! queeeeeee fotasos!!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

siempre dejas ese estilo tan particular que tienes, muy lindas fotos!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Azu!! wenazas fotos imanol!! me encanta los tonos y el ambiente que les das  !!! lindisimas fotos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos , realmente no pense que fuera a gustar este thread.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> siempre tus fotos trasmiten algo de ti Imanol, en especial me impactaron estas aunque TODAS estan buenasas!! queeeeeee fotasos!!!


Esa foto es recontra simplona pero tiene un no se que, que hace que tambien sea una de mis favoritas .


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

chévere las fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bueno creo que me quedo claro que te encanta el centro de Lima y sobre todo las iglesias (lo digo por tus constantes threads), a mi también me gusta el Cercado pero las iglesisas no mucho.


----------



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

Bueno encontre esto por internet. bueno me imagino que alguno de ustedes lo habran visto, pero bueno igualmente lo pongo.

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/countries/PE/50/?v=0&f=0&so=0

este ultimo es de lima. bueno le pueden poner zoom in and zoom out

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&t=k&ll=-12.09778000,-77.03665900&q=Peru&spn=0.004993,0.007308


----------

